# is IBS inherited?



## TammyJ (Aug 29, 2006)

could IBS be passed on through genes?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not like some genetic diseases where you have the wrong genes you have the disease 100% of the time.It is like every other chronic illness like diabetes or heart disease where your genes might make you slightly more or slightly less likely to get it.In some twin studies they found environment plays as big a role if not a bigger one in who gets IBS.K.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Tammy. i have heard conflicting reports on this one, but I think Kathleen is right, environmental factors may have a greater effect then genetics but I don't think there's an absolute answer on this one yet. Take care.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I certainly hope not. If I gave this to my kids it will be beyond depressing for me. Every time one of my kids say 'my stomach hurts' my heart stops for a sec.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clin Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2005 Nov;3(11):1057-65. Links The genetics of irritable bowel syndrome.Saito YA, Petersen GM, Locke GR 3rd, Talley NJ. Clinical Enteric Neuroscience Translational and Epidemiological Research (C.E.N.T.E.R.), Mayo Clinic and Foundation, 200 First Street SW, Rochester, MN 55905, USA. saito.yuri###mayo.eduBecause of the heterogeneity in symptoms and diagnostic findings, patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) remain a challenge to treat and to study. This difficulty stems from lack of understanding of the pathophysiology of this disorder. Environmental factors likely play an important role in the pathogenesis and clinical manifestations of IBS. Several recent studies suggest a genetic basis for IBS, either in etiology or predicting response to therapy. Because of interest in studying the genetic contributors to this and other functional gastrointestinal disorders, we review the literature on genetic risk factors that might explain the familial clustering of IBS. Familial aggregation studies and twin studies suggest a modest contribution of genetics to the development of IBS. Pharmacogenomic and association studies provide stronger, although far from conclusive, evidence for genetic variants that affect expression of IBS. Together, these studies suggest that a multidisciplinary approach with clinical and psychological tools, epidemiologic methods, and genetic techniques might help elucidate the molecular components leading to the common symptoms of IBS and result in better treatments for those with IBS.PMID: 16271334 Rev Gastroenterol Disord. 2005 Spring;5(2):82-8. Links Environmental versus genetic risk factors for irritable bowel syndrome: clinical and therapeutic implications.Talley NJ.Clinical Enteric Neuroscience Translational and Epidemiological Research Program, Mayo Clinic College of Medicine, Rochester, Minnesota, USA.The pathogenesis of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) has traditionally been based on the biopsychosocial model that emphasizes that the symptom manifestations of IBS and consulting behavior are influenced at least in part by psychological processes. However, there has been increasing interest in trying to identify and unravel potential molecular mechanisms in IBS, and this endeavor has been driven by some evidence that there is a true genetic contribution to IBS. IBS does aggregate in families, and the concordance of IBS is twice as great in monozygotic compared with dizygotic twins in most, but not all, studies. A number of genetic polymorphisms have been associated with IBS but most remain to be independently confirmed, and unknown gene-environment interactions probably remain essential for the disorder to manifest. As we become better able to specify the phenotypes within IBS, it seems likely that increasingly relevant gene associations that have implications for testing and treatment will rapidly be identified. IBS probably represents a collection of several organic diseases, some of which may have a genetic component; the biopsychosocial model, although important, may represent a gross oversimplification of the underlying molecular pathogenesis.PMID: 15976739 Gastroenterol Clin North Am. 2005 Jun;34(2):305-17. Links Genetics and genotypes in irritable bowel syndrome: implications for diagnosis and treatment.Park MI, Camilleri M. Clinical Enteric Neuroscience Translational and Epidemiological Research Program, Gastroenterology Research Unit, Mayo Clinic College of Medicine, Charlton 8-110 200 First Street Southwest, Rochester, MI 55905, USA.Several twin studies and familial aggregation studies in IBS are consistent with either a genetic or a social learning hypothesis, and it is possible that both play a role. The prospect of identifying a genetic cause for IBS may be very important, because it raises the possibility of confirming that IBS isa disease entity, suggests new insight into the pathophysiology of the disorder, and provides new targets for drug development. Several candidate genetic markers including: those related to cytokines such as IL-10, TNF-alpha and TGF beta1; SERT-P; alpha-adrenergic receptors; and G proteins have been associated with certain aspects of IBS. Genetic polymorphisms,however, are common and may have no etiological or pathogenetic relevance. Searching for the genes in IBS is of potentially great relevance.Such studies may identify more specific phenotypes in IBS or potentially predict increased disease vulnerability, but it is unlikely that this strategy will lead to a diagnostic test, given the limited component of IBS that is likely to be genetically determined. Pharmaco genomic studies have potential to be important in the future. For this potential to be realized, it will be necessary to formally include genetic studies in trials of experimental drugs.This would enhance understanding of one of the roles of genetics for treating IBS.PMID: 15862937FYI "Kids Take Sickness Cue From Parents Excerpt By Nancy A. Melville, HealthScoutNews (HealthScoutNews) -- The behavioral patterns of those with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) can color their children's experiences of their own illnesses. http://preventdisease.com/news/articles/ki...s_parents.shtml


----------

